# I'm looking for a certain effect



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's a link to the search results of other discussions of this subject we've had here in the past:

Halloween Forum - Search Results

Good Luck!!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Bewitched_Sam218 said:


> I'm look for an Insane Asylum sound effects mix, but I'm having trouble find one. Does anyone have one that they made or know where I can find one online?
> 
> I'd appreciate it a lot!


PM me your email address, got a couple of full length lunatic / insane asylum tracks that should work.


----------



## poison (Feb 20, 2009)

*Insane asylum cd*

I have one.

There is sample on my site.

Poison Halloween Animatronic Props


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Bewitched, a couple of albums you could try (though they're not _exactly_ what you mentioned) are Midnight Syndicate's _Gates of Delirium_ or Nox Arcana's newest, _Blackthorn Asylum_. They're both very affordable, too


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Just received my Blackthorn asylum from nox arcana this morning, another AWESOME cd !! 
Like they have or will ever put out a bad one............ highly recommend it. This completes my NX collection to date......


----------

